# Couple from friday night



## rotty (Jan 22, 2003)

Ended up with 4 in the truck


----------



## fishdip (Dec 29, 2010)

very cool, good job.


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

definitely worth a like.thanks Rotty


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

Awesome


----------

